# GR Skeleton Cars?



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody know which issue of Garden Railroader carried pull-out plans for a 'generic' skeleton log car? I'd like to build a few, and I've been having a heck of a time trying to track the plans down on GR's site!

Thanks in advance,


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary

Maybe this will be of some help.









Sidestreet Bannerworks - Garden Railways - Pullout Plan Sets[/b]


Don't know if the pullout plans are still intact or not for the Garden Railways - Plan Set #8; July/August 1993 issue, although there isn't a (P) next to the listing, but I'm sure you could call or eMail RailPub[/b] to find out for sure.

RailPub - Current Catalog PDF, U.S. & CANADIAN RAILROAD MODELING MAGAZINES; Page-2 - Garden Railways[/b]


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Gary, I know these arent the GR cars you're thinking of but these look to be pretty generic and an easy build. 

They looked pretty nice finished. 

http://www.gerds-modellbahn.de/Fn3/Fahrzeuge/Logcar/Logcar_e.htm 

Matt


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Steve and Matt!


I'm saving that list from Marc Horovitz's 'Sidestreet Bannerworks', it will come in useful for some future products. Unfortunately, the source issue of GR for the skeleton cars is from back in 1990; the earliest issue I have is one from "91, and the listing says the plans are "no longer available."


In the meantime, Matt, Gerd's 'build-it' page offers a pretty good looking alternative! I just wish he had some dimensions or a parts list on the page.


So I'm still looking. Does anybody out there have a set of the GR plans? Or a detailed alternative?


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Pretty sure I have them.. going to go look now.


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

yes I have it. Contact me off list and I will scan it for you. 

Ray


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought the generic skeleton car kit from Northeast Narrow Guage and used the plans and parts as templates for more cars. 
John


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Many thanks to Ray for the hlp! And John, that's a great idea to use a NENG kit as a template. I did notice, though, that GR published these plans back in the 'dark ages', before the popularity of Fn3. Thus they label the plans as a generic "G Scale." I presume this means 1/22, so I can always blow up the plans by the appropriate ratio, once I figure it out.

Meanwhile, time to start buying some wood!


----------

